# Benefit Ride hosted by Rack Deep Boyz



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

We were asked tonight by a good family friend to host a big benefit ride to help with his god child and his familys expenses. They had found out that he has leukemia and he is only 2 years old. All help will be gratley appriciated. im putting this out right now as we are looking for parks to host this ride for us to help us raise money for this loving family. We have to try our best to help this little guy out. he hasnt even started life yet. If noone can make a ride make a message to me and ill give u address to send money to for this little guy. Please help out in any way that you can if u can. If u can make the ride make the ride with us Rack Deep Boyz Atv crew to have a good time. So far we may be doing an auction shirts will be avaliable for the his awearness, also we will have some stickers that we are looking into getting done. Please i ask for help in any kind of way. Anything for a child means the most. Once i get a date on ride i will post it up in here and the place. We are looking at around aug/sept or maybe ealier. Please let us know if u can join. We have it all over facebook all over Our Rack Deep Boyz page. Hope yall can help out and hope to see yall there!!!



Thanks

Lets Try our hardest to save this lil guys life! lets find a cure!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Hate to hear that about a small kid. My nephew was found with leukemia when he was 7, it has been in remission now 5 years. He just graduated high school. It can be cured but is hard not only on the child but the family. If the ride is while I am home then count us in. PM me their address so we can send them something, it might not be much but every little bit helps.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks sloboy! Means a lot. Right every it counts. And it is hard it's taking a big tole on the family. We talked with the dad last night and told him that my Atv club was throwing a big benifit ride and we have people wanting to come from all over and he broke down crying. (Meaning this is the toughest man I know big and awoke and pure tough and he just broke) this ride will mean a lot to me more than other rides! Gotta save this kid. 

Sry to hear about ur nephew hope he is doing a lot better.


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

id love to come down and help out but its too far for me funds to tight but pm me address


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Crazycracka put their address on here. Guys if every one would send them just a small donation, even five bucks. It would help this family more than you know. I have been threw what they are going thru. Only a small amount of family members (usually one adult) is allowed to stay while he is in treatment. And depending on how far they live from a treatment center the gas alone will eat them alive. This childs life can be saved! My nephew is living proof cancer can be beaten! It is a tough battle emotionally and financially. But it takes a strong family to do it. Let's pull together guys and help this kid out.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

The address to send donations is 1110 poydras place Breaux bridge Louisiana 70582. The lol boys name is Kane Broussard. He's only 2...lets help him beat cancer. Send anything money cards, toys, anything to make him confert and help the family. Sloboy thanks for the help bro I really appriciate it!!!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate to hear about a child suffering. Prayers going out for the boy and his family. Thanks for posting the address. I hope he can pull through.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

all we ask for is some kind of help we dont care what it is if anyone can help just send something for them....we really appriciate it


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ride date has changed to sept. 14....attached is a flyer....if anyone wants to amke donations please email me at [email protected] or message me and ill give u my number and info on it. thanks hope to see some of mimb family there


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

No promises but I hope to make it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hope so walker


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> ride date has changed to sept. 14....attached is a flyer....if anyone wants to amke donations please email me at [email protected] or message me and ill give u my number and info on it. thanks hope to see some of mimb family there


 I don't see a flyer. Where is this ride gonna be? It would be nice to meet some of you guys and help this family at the same time.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

View attachment 15012


Attached is flyer. Ride will be at mudslide mud park in arnaudville Louisiana. 

this is the address to the park: 362 Walnut Rd, Arnaudville, Louisiana 70512


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm hopping to have the rzr back by then if I don't have it I'm still gone to come just not gone to have any thing to ride on lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

U can ride with one of us rub. What ya did to ya rzr


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hope to make this ride ,sounds like a good time ,an for a good cause,


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I ripped the fount diff in 2 and I rolled it in about 4 feet of water lol


----------



## Ghosterbuck (Jan 16, 2013)

how far will this be from prarieville, la? Wife has friends there. Would love to come out and support the cause.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ghosterbuck said:


> how far will this be from prarieville, la? Wife has friends there. Would love to come out and support the cause.


Not sure read up 3 post I have put address in it for everyone to see how far it is from them


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------



mudking1199 said:


> I ripped the fount diff in 2 and I rolled it in about 4 feet of water lol
> View attachment 15034
> View attachment 15035


****it Ruben. Looks like u broke the shock to lol. Chew. Hope
U didntess the motor up. What ya were Doing? To
Much blue cans? 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm hopping I didn't and no I was on the moonshine that's what I get for not watching what I'm doing lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lesson learned right 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol yeah tell I do it agin


----------

